# 2D animationen LWJGL



## gerredtor (22. Nov 2016)

Hallo, ich will einen spieler animieren, von der sicht oben also nicht seitlich.

Jetzt ist meine frage, normal würde ich das über spritesheets aber ich finde spritesheets etwas eingeschränkt gerade wenn es um komplexe bewegungen geht die auch mit waffen bzw. items zu tun hat, deshalb meine frage in 3D animiert man ja die charatere und alle bewegungen extra ist das in 2D auch möglich ? oder muss ich einfach eine 3D figur animieren und diese dann irgendwie in mein 2D frame einbinen mit z=0 oder so ?


----------

